
Former Snapchat employee presses to unseal allegedly doctored usage statistics - schiller-silvio
http://www.latimes.com/business/technology/la-fi-tn-pompliano-snapchat-20170404-story.html
======
xkcd-sucks
Snap's response essentially says the whole matter is none of the court's
business because Pompliano agreed to binding arbitration. There's probably
some advantage to only arguing the procedural stuff to get the case dismissed,
but it looks really shady to a layman/investor.

Though, I wonder why P wants a career in social media growth hacking if his
morals forbid inflating metrics and spitting bullshit.

Hopefully some interesting stuff comes out in discovery...

Anyone want to speculate on the gigantic redacted section in the middle of P's
complaint?

